# Running a mile a day?



## Hajoless (Apr 15, 2011)

Is running a mile a day enough exercise to still call myself "moderately active?" 
Like, i usually do zumba hour long classes every other day but if i ran a mile on those off days, would that be enough? my goal is to just stay fit and maintain. 
I know a mile a day is hardly length of time, but since its running does it count?


----------



## amanic17 (Sep 7, 2010)

im no expert. But I would consider you moderately active seeing that you combine those zumba classes with running.

try the 10% rule. At the end of each week you add ten percent distance to your run. for example starting next week you can run 

1.10 miles 
1.21 miles
1.35 miles...

pretty soon (provided you have the time to) you will be able to pile on miles at the end of each week. You can be fit to run a marathon!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Do it!


You'll feel great, just watch out for shinsplints (get your gait and running style assessed in a good shoestore!)

Or just buy vibram five fingers, or run on the beach in your barefeet!


Go break a leg.. wait that wasn't appropriate :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run six miles four times a week to keep Paxil fat off my body :lol.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

If you are getting through hour-long zumba classes you might find that one mile is a bit short. I would suggest running time wise; say, five minutes out & five minutes back (about a mile), or whatever you feel up to at the time. Make sure that you have sneakers with good support. Best wishes!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Actually, that's true, too. Zumba is pretty intense. I could use some of that for my Paxil belly. It's not bad, but it's annoying to have flab that would not be there without the medication.


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

Hajoless said:


> Is running a mile a day enough exercise to still call myself "moderately active?"
> Like, i usually do zumba hour long classes every other day but if i ran a mile on those off days, would that be enough? my goal is to just stay fit and maintain.
> I know a mile a day is hardly length of time, but since its running does it count?


Don't do 1, do 4-5.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I run six miles four times a week *to keep Paxil fat off my body *:lol.


A nearly impossible challenge!

I lift weights, diet and walk 45 minutes every other day. I've managed to scrape off a few pounds, but my Paxil fat cells are very resistant!


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say zumba and the running is moderate exercise. A mile running on its own probably not. 30 minutes walking would me more like it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

1 mile in 1 day is nothing, all you need is minimum of 3 days exercise, at least 30 mins each, that's all.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> A nearly impossible challenge!
> 
> I lift weights, diet and walk 45 minutes every other day. I've managed to scrape off a few pounds, but my Paxil fat cells are very resistant!


I gained 40 total while on it so far and the maximum I seem to be able to keep off is 20 of those. I got the shock of the year (not completely, but it was a surprise) that I had gained the other 20 back. I am the heaviest I have ever been again. :rain.

I am back up to the four times a week (I suffered a nasty cold in January that threw everything off for three weeks), and never got back on track until April. I even had a cramped hamstring that cost me a week.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ So mm, now you are running 24 miles a week? That's not bad! Would you consider running any more than four days a week? Even if it's only for a few miles on these other days, it might be enough to keep your metabolism consistently in high gear & help you get rid of the excess weight.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I really want to run and go out to central park, its pretty close to where I live but i just can't get myself to go. I need motivation.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sure it's enough.


----------



## UnjustifiedThoughts (Apr 25, 2011)

Moderate excercise done regularly is the way to go IMO. Too much actually does the opposite of what you want.

You should feel refreshed and energized after your workout, not wiped out.

I have learned over the years that diet is way more important, although both are needed.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I gained 40 total while on it so far and the maximum I seem to be able to keep off is 20 of those. I got the shock of the year (not completely, but it was a surprise) that I had gained the other 20 back. I am the heaviest I have ever been again. :rain.
> 
> I am back up to the four times a week (I suffered a nasty cold in January that threw everything off for three weeks), and never got back on track until April. I even had a cramped hamstring that cost me a week.


Bummer. Have you tried cutting carbs and lifting weights?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, exercise may be good for your body but I can tell you from experience it does nothing for SA. I have a stair climber machine. I used to ride it for about 45 minutes every day. I did this for like 6 months. I was in pretty good shape but I still had SA.


----------



## tikolo (Jul 13, 2011)

Are you confident it's going to take you 30 minutes? I'm not judging you or everything however I walk four miles in the morning and that takes me just over 1 hour, and it's not like I'm Paula Radcliffe or something.
Corona gym


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

PickleNose said:


> Well, exercise may be good for your body but I can tell you from experience it does nothing for SA. I have a stair climber machine. I used to ride it for about 45 minutes every day. I did this for like 6 months. I was in pretty good shape but I still had SA.


It may not do much for SA, but it helps with self-esteem, depression, and turning back the clock.

Yep, it sucks aging, but you don't have to get "old" before your time. No flabby arms or saggy butt for me! :b


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Buy a heart rate monitor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> ^ So mm, now you are running 24 miles a week? That's not bad! Would you consider running any more than four days a week? Even if it's only for a few miles on these other days, it might be enough to keep your metabolism consistently in high gear & help you get rid of the excess weight.


If I still have my schedule, I also ride my bike (9 miles) on Saturdays or on short trips - beats using gasoline .



Neptunus said:


> Bummer. Have you tried cutting carbs and lifting weights?


Watching what I eat is definitely important. Lifting weights has always been a fear of mine :lol. Getting to big and then losing it to fat. :afr.


----------



## Bothain (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I have stared to Run for 1 Mile a day which is really effective for me . I have found that It really helped me to lose weight quickly . It also helped me to strengthens my parts of body .


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

what i'm starting to do is run twice a day. i used to be really great with endurance, but lately i've been in some sort of a rut. can't run more than a few miles at a time... so i run at 9 am and then again at 4 pm. This has helped me get back to where i used to be - and soon enough, beyond that. :yes


----------

